

Freelance Freedom #41 - german
http://freelanceswitch.com/freelance-freedom/freelance-freedom-41/

======
xirium
From the comments: "Oh I'm thinking about getting into web design. There's
lots of money in it and I have this program called coverpage or something
which makes it really simple, I wont need to do anything."

What's worrying is that he could become professional. The ability to read HTML
is becoming less significant.

